# comcast blocking newsletter today



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2015)

Fyi, comcast has for whatever reason blocked our newsletter today...this seems to be some sort of hard block as every comcast email set to receive our newsletter bounced it.

working with the newsletter sender to fix this, and hopefully resend to those comcast people...but i doubt its going to happen today.

I will take this opportunity to urge folks NOT to mark legitimate TUG emails as spam, it happens every single week for whatever reason.  If you want to delete them, no problem at all...but please dont mark emails as spam that are clearly legitimate emails =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2015)

copy of this weeks newsletter for all you comcasters

https://madmimi.com/s/219d06


----------

